# Genoma da vaca 80% idêntico ao genoma humano



## Rog (25 Abr 2009 às 11:48)

*O genoma da vaca foi descodificado*

Durante seis anos, mais de 300 investigadores de 25 países trabalharam na sequenciação do genoma da vaca. Os cientistas acreditam que a informação ajudará a melhorar a produção de carne e de leite.

Foram seis anos de trabalho, que mobilizaram os esforços de mais de 300 investigadores em laboratórios de 25 países. Agora a empresa está terminada. Trata-se da sequenciação completa do genoma da vaca, o primeiro animal de importância pecuária cuja informação genética está agora inteiramente descodificada.

O resultado é hoje publicado na revista Science e os cientistas acreditam que esta nova informação abre a possibilidade de melhorar a produção de leite e de carne bovina, diminuindo, nomeadamente, a dependência actual da utilização de antibióticos na actividade.

O genoma da vaca doméstica (Bos taurus), contém cerca de 22 mil genes, 80 por cento dos quais são idênticos aos do genoma humano, que tem cerca de 30 mil genes. Esta semelhança é, aliás, uma das razões pelas quais os cientistas afirmam que os novos conhecimentos vão ajudar a compreender melhor o genoma humano.

Este estudo permitiu igualmente perceber que a organização dos cromossomas do ser humano é mais próxima da existente no genoma da vaca, do que por exemplo da organização no rato, que é o animal de laboratório mais utilizado como modelo para o estudo e tratamento de doenças humanas.

Este projecto, que foi designado Bovine Genome Sequencing Project, utilizou vacas da raça Hereford, originária do Reino Unido, que se encontram em explorações pecuárias de todo o mundo. 

A pecuária é uma importante actividade humana e os cientistas acreditam que esta nova informação poderá ajudar a melhorá-la, tornando estes animais mais saudáveis e menos dependentes da utilização de antibióticos, melhorando assim também a carne e o leite para o consumo humano.

Outra oportunidade que se abre é a desenvolver novas estratégias para a prevenção e tratamento de doenças dos bovinos. Uma delas é a temível encefalopatia espongiforme bovina (BSE), conhecida por doença das vacas loucas, e que pode transmitir-se aos seres humanos. 

DN


----------



## MSantos (25 Abr 2009 às 13:41)

É um importante avanço na área da genética


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2009 às 13:45)

Então afinal parece que somos todos "iguais", já partilhamos caracteristicas genéticas com porcos, macacos, agora é a vaca


----------



## Z13 (25 Abr 2009 às 16:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Então afinal parece que somos todos "iguais", já partilhamos caracteristicas genéticas com porcos, macacos, agora é a vaca



O Genoma é muito semelhante entre quase todos os seres vivos superiores, pois afinal vimos todos do mesmo ascendente comum...
Aliás, se observarmos as primeiras semanas da grande maioria dos embriões ficamos abismados com a quantidade de semelhanças... só com a especialização dos orgãos e dos membros durante a primeira fase da gravidez é que se começam a verificar as diferenças.


----------



## stormy (25 Abr 2009 às 16:55)

Z13 disse:


> O Genoma é muito semelhante entre quase todos os seres vivos superiores, pois afinal vimos todos do mesmo ascendente comum...
> Aliás, se observarmos as primeiras semanas da grande maioria dos embriões ficamos abismados com a quantidade de semelhanças... só com a especialização dos orgãos e dos membros durante a primeira fase da gravidez é que se começam a verificar as diferenças.


----------



## Hazores (25 Abr 2009 às 22:04)

Rog disse:


> *O genoma da vaca foi descodificado*
> 
> O resultado é hoje publicado na revista Science e os cientistas acreditam que esta nova informação *abre a possibilidade de melhorar a produção de leite e de carne bovina, diminuindo, nomeadamente, a dependência actual da utilização de antibióticos na actividade.*
> 
> ...



boa noite,

como é obvio com a descoberta do genoma da vaca vai ser mais fácil a selecionar geneticamente uma vaca para a produção (seja ela carne ou leite), por exemplo torna se muito mais facil selecionar vacas em que a percenntagem de beta caseina seja maior, com isso faz com que o rendiemento queijeiro seja maior. agora o reverso da medalha, actualmente, em especial com a raça frisien, a fertilidade e a rusticidade têm vindo-se a perder devido ao apuramento genetico, agora com a descoberta do genoma todos vão querer a vaca "perfeita" não se corre o risco de perder toda a variabilidade genética? 

quanto à BSE é um prião (uma proteina) que se aloja  no encefalo, o qual depois faz com que ocorra mutações. penso que a descoberta do genoma não trará uma grande evolução, pois o principal problema continua a ser o prião em si.


----------

